# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  پروپوزال

## fatemeh mahdavi

سلام به همه ميخوام براي نوشتن *پروپوزال* كمكم كنيد :متفکر:

----------


## marijooon

توی اینترنت که نمونه زیاده در ضمن میتونی از template  شرکت نماتن هم استفاده کنی. یه سرچ تو گوگل خیلی کمکت می کنه!

----------


## fatemeh mahdavi

> توی اینترنت که نمونه زیاده در ضمن میتونی از template شرکت نماتن هم استفاده کنی. یه سرچ تو گوگل خیلی کمکت می کنه!


مرسي.زياد گشتم ولي من يه نمونه آماده ميخوام تا طرز نوشتن پروپوزال رو ياد بگيرم :متعجب:  :گریه:

----------


## dasa61

دوست خوب امیدوارم مفید باشد

----------


## eagle_camel

دوستان اگه باز هم نمونه دارید بذارید ، ممنون میشیم .  :لبخند:

----------


## strongxxx

پروپوزال براي ارشد را مي تونيد از پژوهش دانشگاه بگيرين 
مثل اين نمونه :لبخند:

----------

